# مساعدة في صناعة مولد كهربائي



## سفياندر (19 أبريل 2008)

ارجو من لديه الخبرة فيصناعة المولد الكهربائي ان يخبرني كيف مع وضع المخططات ان امكن
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## mah_41 (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي شو استطاعه المولد و كم توتره و شو بدك تشغل عليه


----------



## سفياندر (20 أبريل 2008)

اخي انا ما زلت جديد في هذا المجال
اما المولد فاريده ان يخرج 220v/300w فاكثر لكي استطيع تشغيل به التلفاز او انارة المنزل او الكمبيوتر...
فارجو منك اخي ان تضع كيف


----------



## msadek80 (20 أبريل 2008)

لكن تشغيل كل هذة الاجهزة سيتطلب اكثر من 300 وات
ليس اقل من 1300 وات


----------



## سفياندر (20 أبريل 2008)

اخي ان كان هناك مولد 1300 وات ممكن تبين كيف يتم صناعته وان لم يوجد ضع اي نوع من المولدات التي لديك فليس المهم ان اشغلهم الكل بل المهم ان استطيع تشغيل و لو جهاز واحد ان امكن


----------



## msadek80 (20 أبريل 2008)

هل سيعمل بالديزل 
لم بشئ اخر مثل طاقة الرياح مثلا


----------



## سفياندر (20 أبريل 2008)

احبذ ان يكون المولد يعمل بالطاقة المجانية مثل الرياح ولاكن ان كان لك مولد يعمل بالديزل فلا بأس به المهم مولد كهربائي مهما كان نوعه


----------



## سفياندر (21 أبريل 2008)

اين انت اخي masadek80
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mah_41 (23 أبريل 2008)

في بالاسواق مولدات بنزين استطاعتها مقبولة و مصروفها قليل و سعرها معقول مثل مولدات البنزين 800 وات و في مولدات 1200 وات الكومبيوتر بيحتاج تقريبا 500 وات
او بامكانك تساوي انفيرتر (محول من جهد مستمر منخفض الى متناوب عالي) بس بيظل مولد البنزين اوفر و اسهل و ارخص لأنو بطاريات السيارات و مواد تصنيع المحولات صارت غالية


----------



## سفياندر (23 أبريل 2008)

اخي بس انا اريد ان اصنع المولد لان في بلادي يمنعون بيعه


----------



## سفياندر (24 أبريل 2008)

هل من الممكن استخدام موتور غسالة كمولد كهربائي؟ كيف ذلك؟


----------



## سفياندر (26 أبريل 2008)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## سفياندر (27 أبريل 2008)

اين انتم ايها الاعضاء


----------



## Erfan Zandy (27 أبريل 2008)

Al salamo alaikom 
You can use small diesel Engine with Dynamo 24 volt because Computer is can work on 12 volt and tow or three lamps you can use 


die
sel motor Trak Dynemo or





By Belt By coubling


----------



## سفياندر (27 أبريل 2008)

ممكن المخطاطات


----------



## mah_41 (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي ببلدك ممنوع بيع المولدات ؟؟؟؟ 
بامكانك تساوي مولد راح تكون بحاجة لمحرك صغير ديزل او بنزين و دينمو سيارة و بكرات و كشاطات و قاعدة و محول مناسب و لازم المحرك يتعير بحيث انو الدينمو يدور 3000 دورة بالدقيقة يعني 50 هرتز 
و اذا بدك مخطط لجهاز تغذية من بطاريات--------مع انو المولد بيظل افضل------------
---------تفضل هاد مخطط ممتاز استشير اي حدا عندو فكرة عن لف المحولات


----------



## سفياندر (28 أبريل 2008)

اخي مشكور على المخطط لكني اريد ان اعرف كيفية صناعة المولد الكهربائي ؟ و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mah_41 (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
مبين انك ناوي بالفعل انك تساوي مولد كبير 
اسمع اذا بدك تساوي مولد كبير (تشغل عليه شقة كاملة ) 
راح تكون بحاجة لمحرك ديزل اربع اسطوانات (محرك الديزل افضل من البنزين لانو عند عدد دورات منخفضة بيكون عزمو اكبر من البنزين) طبعا مع المحرك ملحقات-بطارية . نظام تبريد قاعدة لكل مجموعة المولد و نظام تثبيت عدد الدورات-
القسم الثاني مولد ثلاثي الطور و و ثلاث محولات (محولة لكل طور ) و بس
او بتجيب كذا دينمو سيارة و بتربطهن كلهن بكشاط واحد مع بكرة الكرنك و بتقوم التوترات الناتجة عن كل دينو و بتجمعهن و بتنفذ المخطط يلي اعطيتك اياه (ملاحظة ايدنموهات الكبيرة يلي ما بيكون فيها نواه مغناطيسية بتحتاج تغذية ببداية الاقلاع) استشير ميكانيكي و راح يساعدك كثير


----------



## سفياندر (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي بس اذا كان عندك مخططات لصناعة المولد الكهربائي ممكن تضعها


----------



## ghost-1 (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

